
Introduction to CSS Grid Layout - interweb
https://mozilladevelopers.github.io/playground/
======
meesles
On the one hand, I find this amazing that you can just write out these more
complex grid layouts and end up just filling them all out side by side.

On the other hand, I'm skeptical about some parts of this feature like the
layouts. You're using space-delimited strings matching a different property
you set via a class, whose positions and juxtaposition determine the layout?
Seems prone to typos and like you're recreating an ASCII version of the layout
in your CSS files.

------
CptBland
I find it hard to express how bizarre I find it that for years we've used all
kinds of arcane hacks (now conveniently packaged up in bootstrap) to do grid
layouts for fear of mis-using the table element, and only recently we're
seeing this.

------
dastbe
The examples and descriptions on the second page are super off. For example,
the first example should be described as

"To create #two# fixed-height rows of 150px and three fixed-width columns of
150px, simply write:"

and the css for "To add a fourth column that is 70px wide, write:" should have
3 150px columns, not two.

~~~
slightlyoffbeat
Thanks for the head's up. This has been fixed :)

